#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Duvida Tabela Firewall/Connections

## leonardoads

Pessoal estou com uma duvida relativa a tabela Firewall/Connections no mikrotik, na minha borda sempre tem menos conexões que no core PPPoE, exemplo na borda tem cerca de 4600 conexões e no core PPPoE tem cerca de 7800 conexões, isso é normal ?

----------

